# Where to find Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul?



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

I am not sure where to find the Chicken soup for the cat lovers soul...
The food I am using right now is Newman's and my hedgehog does not really like it.
Also, is there any good food that you can find in walmart? I'm going there tomorrow so I was 
wondering if I should buy some food there.
Thanks


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Nothing at Wal Mart is good.
I got my CS from Pet Valu. 
http://www.petvalu.com/home?geoip=51505012


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Nothing at Wal Mart is good.
> I got my CS from Pet Valu.
> http://www.petvalu.com/home?geoip=51505012


what about this: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Purina-One-Ta ... b/10535944


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.chickensoupforthepetloversso ... r_locator/

Tada! XD
We found a handful of local, non-chain stores that carry it (we're in WA). Of the two we checked, the first one had the regular adult kind and the second one had the adult light formula (for a few dollars more), which is the one we wanted because of the lower fat content. So not all of the stores they list will necessarily have the kind you're after, but that locator is by far the best method to track it down.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Nothing at Wal Mart is good.
> I got my CS from Pet Valu.
> http://www.petvalu.com/home?geoip=51505012


Yeah... Not true lol. Purina One Beyond is a decent brand and Wal Mart does carry it. At least it should, because that's where I get mine.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Try this link: http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/dealer_locator/

Many pet food companies have a website with a "Where to buy" page; that helped me a lot when I was deciding what to put in my food mix.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks soooooo much! But what do you think about the purina one cat food link that I posted?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't feed Purina to any of my animals for personal reasons... but that's just me.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Oups! Moxieberry was faster than me!


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help! How much does the cat lovers cost though?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I paid about $14/5 pound bag.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Christemo said:


> I don't feed Purina to any of my animals for personal reasons... but that's just me.


Hey, that's fine!  I was just letting you and the OP know that Purina One Beyond is an acceptable line for hogs and that Wal Mart carries it, since you said nothing at WM is good and that's not fact... Just your opinion. Now the OP knows about P1B


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

I think I'm going to get the purina one  my cousin feeds it to her hedgehogs and she told me they really like it!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Purina doesn't have the best reputation, but the new Purina One Beyond line is good. The first 5 ingredients are great for the kind I use... Salmon & whole brown rice (Salmon, chicken meal, whole brown rice, soybean meal, whole barley) and the fat & protein percentages are in the range that HHC suggests.  plus it's easily accessible and a good price. I think our own LarryT feeds it but I'm not positive.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you have a link?
Is the purina one which I am thinking about good??


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just know that food with fish in it will cause majorly stinky poopies.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

http://www.purinaonebeyond.com

Purina One and Purina One Beyond are different. Stick with Purina One Beyond - better ingredients. 

They have chicken and lamb formulas also. My Milly's poo isn't bad, but fish based cat foods can cause stinker poops.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> http://www.purinaonebeyond.com
> 
> Purina One and Purina One Beyond are different. Stick with Purina One Beyond - better ingredients.
> 
> They have chicken and lamb formulas also. My Milly's poo isn't bad, but fish based cat foods can cause stinker poops.


 Is it this? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Purina-One-Be ... b/17252396


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Nope, you want the cat food, not dog


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

I know fish can cause smelly poo but the link I posted: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Purina-One-Ta ... b/10535944
doesn't contain any fish.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

and it has some dried eggs


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

what are some good brands of food to feed hedgies? I get food from my breeder, she mixes a couple types of cat foods with ferret & puppy food, but my hedgehog got sick recently, the vet thinks her food was spoiled. I keep about three weeks worth of food in a vacumn sealed container at a time, and the rest in the freezer. She ended up with a pretty pricey vet trip & some antibiotics...I've noticed the food seems to be only one type of food lately and the cat foods usually being used in the mix include: stuff like purina kitten chow, friskies as well as meow mix. I work at a grocery store so i've seen all these foods many times and they are the same shapes as what my hedgehogs have in their food. Are these brands a good mix? should I switch foods and if so how should I go about switching?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

None of that food is good. Go and check out our food section for lists of brands.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

I checked the list of brands and it says that the food I posted earlier about is good...I hope!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

SkillzandQuillz said:


> I checked the list of brands and it says that the food I posted earlier about is good...I hope!


It is. Like I said before, Purina doesn't have the greatest reputation, but the Beyond line of food is good. It's not high quality, but it meets the standards our HHC forefathers deemed appropriate for hedgehogs. 

I'm not finding it on the Wal Mart website, but you could always call a Wal Mart near you and double check that they have it. If not, type "purina one beyond cat food" into Google Shopping and it'll tell you places near you that you can find it.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you! I think I might try it out


----------

